# kldload nvidia not loading in /boot/loader.conf



## carebearboy (Aug 6, 2011)

In order for me to load KDE i have to manually type:


```
kldload nvidia.ko
```

... and then 
	
	



```
startx
```
 as user to startx.

... or I have to run kldload nvidia.ko in /etc/rc.local.


/boot/loader.conf

```
w.psm.synaptics_support="1"
kldload nvidia.ko
#kldload nvidia
nvidia_load="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```


/etc/rc.conf

```
-- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri Aug  5 07:28:41 2011
# Created: Fri Aug  5 07:28:41 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname=".cgocable.net"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
#moused_type="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```



dmesg

```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (2001.47-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206a7  Family = 6  Model = 2a  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x15bae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,<b24>,XSAVE,<b28>>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8230801408 (7849 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ACPI Warning: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - 0xDF7E4E40/0x00000000DF7E4D40, using 32 (20101013/tbfadt-586)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x1b, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xf2000000-0xf2ffffff,0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xe8000000-0xe9ffffff irq 16 at device
 0.0 on pci1
pci1: <multimedia, HDA> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf6a08000-0xf6a083ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ath0: <Atheros 9285> mem 0xf5600000-0xf560ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR9285 mac 192.2 RF5133 phy 14.0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci4: <serial bus, USB> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xec104000-0xec104fff,0xec100000-0xec103fff irq 17 at
 device 0.0 on pci5
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseTD
 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: In-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: f4:6d:04:0b:ea:bf
re0: [FILTER]
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf6a07000-0xf6a073ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel Cougar Point SATA300 controller> port 0xe070-0xe077,0xe060-0xe063,0xe050-0xe057,0xe040-0xe043,0xe020-0xe03f
 mem 0xf6a06000-0xf6a067ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci0: AHCI v1.30 controller with 6 6Gbps ports, PM not supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: InHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: 476940MB <WDC WD5000BEKT-80KA9T1 01.01A01> at ata2-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
acd0: DVDR <Slimtype BD E DS4E1S/EA2B> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.3: <Sunplus iT Co> at usbus0
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.4: <Generic> at usbus0
ugen1.3: <Microsoft> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Microsoft Microsoft Nano Transceiver v2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/6.34, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <Microsoft Microsoft Nano Transceiver v2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/6.34, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=26
ums0: 0 buttons and [T] coordinates ID=0
uhid0: <Microsoft Microsoft Nano Transceiver v2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/6.34, addr 3> on usbus1
ugen0.5: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
re0: link state changed to UP
nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 460M> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
```


I've been at this all day, on irc, reading handbook... kinda drained and could use any help i could get.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2011)

To begin with:


> /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> [B][color="Red"]h[/color][/B]w.psm.synaptics_support="1" <- was incomplete
> ...



You're lucky it booted at all. I can't imagine how you managed to end up with settings like that after a day of research.


----------



## carebearboy (Aug 6, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> To begin with:
> 
> 
> You're lucky it booted at all. I can't imagine how you managed to end up with settings like that after a day of research.



As you can see I'm a newbie, lol. And thank you. That actually fixed it. I'm soooooo happy now!! :e


----------

